# Another Mach madness Fish giveaway??



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I had a great time competing in the one that was held last year. I was just wondering if there was goign to be a sequal this year as well. I know we had a great turnout and a lot of people participated. Anyone have a clue is this will be going on again??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will run one for piranha-fury.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will run one for piranha-fury.


 When?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Im surely interested just let me know where to sign up.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone wanna set up and run this program?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Anyone wanna set up and run this program?


 need a hand mike?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanna set up and run this program?
> ...


 OOOOOOOOoooooooo smithers, you blimey bastard. You are so helpful indeed, however I feel someone else should run this top secret program intended on giving away a fish to the winner.

Eeeeeexcellent.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Program? free fish? im in


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

just need someone to run this.....then we will do it.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ok i wasn't here last time for the comp or whatever.. exactly hows it run and how ya participate??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scooby said:


> ok i wasn't here last time for the comp or whatever.. exactly hows it run and how ya participate??


 jsut create and administer someting on ESPN and promote it.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

im losttt?
plz explain to da noobs!!! plz


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> im losttt?
> plz explain to da noobs!!! plz


you sign up, fill out a bracket as to who you think will win each game, and then the winner gets a free fish. i would love to do this again, even tho i did pretty bad last year. Maybe this year i'll get lucky.:rasp:

o yeah and i can set one up but i cant put up the free fish to the winner, so if anyone will just let me know and ill get to starting one.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

OK I made a league on Yahoo.

ID# for the League is: 13217
Password is: fury

Sign up now!!!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

after u sign then watTT?


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Kory said:


> OK I made a league on Yahoo.
> 
> ID# for the League is: 13217
> Password is: fury
> ...


 i just signed up









what fish will the winner get?


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> after u sign then watTT?


 we dont find out who is in the tourny till march 14th. so on sunday go to your picks page and pick who you think will win each game.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

wat team is it for? basketball, football? soccer?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

summer olympics


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

ncaa basketball


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

golfer931 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > OK I made a league on Yahoo.
> ...


 I don't know ask mike


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I've almost won the office pool the past 2 years. Maybe third time will be the charm.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kory said:


> golfer931 said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 Kory can you write a post for PFury so I can move it to announcements?


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

This is going to be sweet! I love march maddness!!!!


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

anyone else going to play?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

anyone have a fish they'll give away? even some little ones?


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> anyone have a fish they'll give away? even some little ones?


 hopefully, but ask xenon he should know.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

THis should be sweet. It was pretty cool in the past.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=33131


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i am thinking a serra of some kind under 100 bucks....what do you all think?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

When I try to sign up it says invalid login.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Ooops...I was signing in wrong...my mistake


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i have tried a bunch of times and i keep getting Invalid Login...... what am i doing wrong?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

I am in!!!!!! this is going to be fun!!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

f*ck no cichlids....

I wish my parents didnt find out that you need an expensive permit to get p's in NY.....


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

did we decide on what kind of fish>????????? i want a purple spilo!!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

How do i sign in i tried?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

says it's full
what now?


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yup... full..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ya snooze, ya lose guys.









How about one of them 3" Pirayas Xenon?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Since the 1st league is full I am starting a 2nd league.

ID# for the League is: 61840
Password is: fury

We will determine the winner by the overall points awarded by Yahoos scoring system.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

what if people join twice? wouldnt that increase their chances of winning?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Well lets just hope everyone is honest


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

ill take anything but how about a certain amount to spend at one of the sponsers site, like a gift certificate?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kory said:


> Well lets just hope everyone is honest


I doubt that though.









Besides, what happens if by some stroke of coincedence, THERES A TIE? We split the fish in half? I'll take the head.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

a gift certificate would be really nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Well lets just hope everyone is honest
> ...


 Can't have a tie thats why there is a tie breaker guess of the final score in the championship game.


----------



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

i just tried to get in and it said the group is full? can i still get in?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

redbellycrazy said:


> i just tried to get in and it said the group is full? can i still get in?


 ID# for the League is: 61840
Password is: fury

Use this one


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm signed in.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Click the links for updated standings.

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/men/group/13217

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/men/group/61840


----------

